# JJ Redick



## CP26

I know the NBA Draft isn't until June, but would you guys consider Wizards drafting him? We could really use his FT shooting, something that loses games for us, and he is nearly automatic from the 3.


----------



## Dualie

[email protected]*% NO!


----------



## Charlotte_______

Doubt he would declare this year


----------



## CP26

> Originally posted by <b>Dualie</b>!
> [email protected]*% NO!


Why?


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Yeah I dont think he's coming out this year...


----------



## mo76

> Originally posted by <b>CP26</b>!
> I know the NBA Draft isn't until June, but would you guys consider Wizards drafting him? We could really use his FT shooting, something that loses games for us, and he is nearly automatic from the 3.


What do you mean, "use his FT shooting?"
Are you aware that the player that is fouled is the one that has to shoot the FT's.
:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## CP26

No one on our team can convert every FT like Redick can, Arenas is very inconsistent, Hughes is the same, Hayes and Dixon are out best FT shooters. 
mo76- if you knew basketball you would know what I mean by we could use his FT shooting, it means we are a very poor FT shooting team. Our missed attempts by everyone loses games for us (See Arenas at Orlando game).


----------



## Kuskid

Yeah but the problem is he'd have to see real minutes and get fouled in order to get there.


----------



## hobojoe

Redick would be a horrible first round pick in my opinion. Very overrated shooter, and very one dimensional. Kyle Korver has more of an all-around game than him.


----------



## texan

I wouldn't waste a first round pick on the guy, b/c there are other guys that could help my team(or your team) out more, but he would be a very solid second round pick. Don't think he'll come out early though.


----------



## Gripni

I have this weird feeling about JJ Redick's NBA career. I think he will be a mid to early 2nd round pick. Except he will be forced to play some minutes possibly as a starter. And he will show off his great shooting for a month or so. Then everyone will expect him to become a 20 ppg scorer or something. But then he will just disappear to nowhere. Kind of like Ronald Murray. But then a few years later he comes back, then falls off again.


----------

